# Larry Brown on Okafor, Nazr, Vladi and other things



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://blogs.charlotte.com/inside_the_nba/2009/04/brown-on-okafor-naz-and-more.html

Well, it seems that some other moves are coming.


----------

